# Epic Armageddon Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

These may in fact be the thing that's coming later this year instead of a new starter. Take with salt.



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Epic:
> The Armageddon War is on its way. The starter box contains Blood Angels vs Orks and probably some plastic scenery. Armies will be released in single, fairly large boxes (probably around £50) with fully playable forces straight out of the box. Think half a company of Space Marines + tanks + thunderhawk, or a titan legions box set with an Imperator titan, Warlord titan, and accompanying reavers, warhounds and knights. The initial release will be just Space Marines, Orks, Titan Legions and Imperial Guard.
> 
> The kicker: it will be 10mm scale rather than 6mm. Infantry is currently being tested at 4 guys on a round base but it has been tested at both 5 man and 3 man bases.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

IF that happens I'll be first in line.... The *only* thing I didn't like about Epic was painting 6mm figures, 10MM sounds great.

Also wont that make the Imperator about the right size to was for a 40k Knight?


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

If this is true they can have my money. 

Not sure about the round bases though.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fuck you Gamesworkshop, just fuck you! If this be true the mortage aint getting paid the kids can go barefoot, and if they be beetle back warlord titans the kids be going hungary too! Plastic crack, worship it and despair!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

This is getting a little silly, we're not getting epic, 40k and fantasy this year.

Epic I very much doubt, once we see the end of LOTR I can see specialist games returning....


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> This is getting a little silly, we're not getting epic, 40k and fantasy this year.
> 
> Epic I very much doubt, once we see the end of LOTR I can see specialist games returning....



You are ruining the taste of salt in my mouth just ruining it!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> You are ruining the taste of salt in my mouth just ruining it!


Just squint past my post and all will be well again


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> This is getting a little silly, we're not getting epic, 40k and fantasy this year.
> 
> Epic I very much doubt, once we see the end of LOTR I can see specialist games returning....


I'm not ruling anything out, nor am I ruling anything in. I'm just sharing.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Zion said:


> I'm not ruling anything out, nor am I ruling anything in. I'm just sharing.


And sharing is caring, so you are doing it out of your best concerns even though you gave few people a heart attack with that amount of salt! 
Cant wait to get epic! It will be LEGEN... wait for it... EPICDARY


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> I'm not ruling anything out, nor am I ruling anything in. I'm just sharing.


Not shooting the messenger, honestly guv.

There are an absurd amount of rumours though, normally we're lucky to have one or two these days


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wasn't this brought up before, late last year or early this year?

Makes sense that if a BA & Ork starter was spotted that would potentially be for an epic game.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Seems unlikely. Epic has been replaced by apocalypse. Aren't we lucky?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Makes sense that if a BA & Ork starter was spotted that would potentially be for an epic game.


That would be....unfortunate.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Wasn't this brought up before, late last year or early this year?
> 
> Makes sense that if a BA & Ork starter was spotted that would potentially be for an epic game.


Nothing this specific and it was a long while ago if I'm thinking about the same rumors.



ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Seems unlikely. Epic has been replaced by apocalypse. Aren't we lucky?


Doesn't mean GW can't bring it back at a different scale so everyone who wants Epic has to re-buy all the stuff for it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Which is fine by me, I'm not rebuying anything. The idea of having a full blown chapter on the table is tempting though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Seems unlikely. Epic has been replaced by apocalypse. Aren't we lucky?


not really, even at the lower end of the spectrum i would field far more units in epic than most people will field in a game of apocalypse , fielding a few hundred marines with a rhino for every unit, several squadrons of land raiders multiple dreadnoughts and a few thunder hawks and backed up by a warlord titan was fairly normal for epic, personally i think there is room for both systems, even with apocalypse it would just be a case of upping the unit count in epic to warrant the reintroduction, that said i cant see it happening.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> If this is true Tawa can have my money.


Don't mind if I do.....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Don't mind if I do.....


And if it's true I'm taking Tawa's money. And if it's false Tawa is giving me his money.


----------

